# Lagoon South End 8/8 & 8/9



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> After poling for 200 yards to get to the fish we had one hook up.  A guy in a wrapped boat (I won't mention the name or boat type) started coming toward us from 200 yards away with his trolling motor on high.  He trolled about 30 yards off our stern and didn't have a clue what he had done.  All those reds pushed south and he kept chasing them with the trolling motor.  This is the same fisherman that I consistantly see running schools up with his big motor.  Some people just don't belong in the Lagoon.


I would rather see you post his name and a picture of his boat then the names of the areas that you were fishing. Also, I would look up what events he is fishing and call the tournament director. Let him know if his entrants can't follow good etiquette it will be hard for us to do the same when his tournaments come to town. That should get back to the guy real quick.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I would be extremely careful in voicing an opinion in a public forum, but some fishermen need to be called out. A guy in a wrapped boat obviously spends a lot of time on the water as a guide or a tournament fisherman. If he doesn't respect you, why should you respect him?

Nice report and nice fish.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

well, that sort of thing has been going on for a lot of years. There was a time when it was considered mostly an education issue where naive anglers could be made aware of local etiquette and so forth. However, with the greed, fame and fortune so to speak that comes with tournament fishing these days, there is pressure where it didn't use to be. That is no excuse IMHO though.

In this case, while I think Tom is well intentioned, I don't think its the right "first step". So I agree with C-man that you need to be careful about calling guys out on a public forum. As you may know, there is always 3 sides to a story, your side, his side and the truth.  

If you know who he is I would call him and discuss it first and see where that goes. Then go public if necessary.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Good point deerfly. I was assuming he already got an earful on the water ;D


----------



## georgem (Aug 4, 2009)

Myself and other fishermen I know have had problems with this guy. I have told him about his a-- on numerous occasions. He has no clue!!!! He has a push pole on the boat but it would take an act of GOD for him to use it. He runs mainly the South end standing on top of his seat looking for schools to push out. I have fished fresh and saltwater tournaments for the past 20 years, no amount or level of sponsorship gives anyone the right to act like an idiot on the water. I believe this guy purchased a wrapped boat from a tournament fisherman because there is no way he has the talent to land the National Sponsor listed on the boat. I will see if he shows up for the IFA in September.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

If he is there just let me know if you need a few more spectators


----------



## georgem (Aug 4, 2009)

Tom, If he shows up for the IFA or the REDBONE I will be easy to find. You will hear me for miles!!!!!!!! Please forgive me for any profanities you might hear. There are alot of good fishermen in the Cental Florida area with a few a--holes ruining it for the rest of us. These are the guys who can't find fish at Red Lobster


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> These are the guys who can't find fish at Red Lobster


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah some a**holes think they own the lagoon especially in the south end!! i've had more than one issue with a wrapped boat in the south end.. just last week a wrapped boat seen me fishin a big school of bull reds, as i was poling and tryin my hardest to put my lil sister on her first big red.... here comes this boat full speed with the trolling motor  ... needless to say no one hooked up..


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I will be the first to admit I have made a few mistakes while I am on the water but if you pull that crap on purpose I will shoot ya.  










With my camera of course. Then I will make you famous for being a goonigan  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a great redfish!  Sorry you didn't get more of them.


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

maybe someone else can anonymously post that dude's name and boat type/wrap name. chances are we all know him anyways, and I may have had a few choice words for him at one time or another. I have definitely made my poor choice etiquette mistakes, but trust me- if you cuss me out or let me know nicely, that will be the last of it. f**kin azzholes!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Somebody im it to me, I will post it.  Whats he gonna do?  Come all the way upto NY and kick my a--?  I dont think so.  I aint skeered!  lmao!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Send me a pic of his boat too!


----------

